# Keyboard PS/2 to USB converter problem



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I recently upgraded my system, but I kept my old PS/2 Logitech keyboard as it is still in good condition as well as it comfortable. now coming to the point. 
1. My motherboard doesn't have a PS/2 port.
2. I used a generic PS/2 to USB converter which has got ports for both Keyboard and mouse. 

I came to know about this problem when I was trying to play some racing games. basically if I press the "W" key for forward, and during a right turn I press "D" while holding the "W" key and release the "D" key then the keyboard fails to pick the "W" key press.. this is true for any keys on the keyboard. 

I tried tweaking the keyboard settings .. but no use. 

I hope you guys got the point. 

Any one faced a similar problem before?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 7, 2011)

^^Mukherjee also faced similar problem finally he gone for USB keyboard.

Look *this *


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Mukherjee also faced similar problem finally he gone for USB keyboard.
> 
> Look *this *



he he.. I should have listened to my shopkeeper and bought a new USB Keyboard..


----------



## pimpom (Aug 7, 2011)

^Ah, one of those times when the shopkeeper actually knew what he was talking about, eh?

Me, I don't like USB keyboards and mice. At the moment, I'm in the process of deciding on the components for my new system and one of my requirements for the motherboard is that it should have two PS/2 ports.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 7, 2011)

Weird, I generally use PS/2 to USB converters while gaming on my laptop, it works without any problems. Although they wear out soon but that's a whole different story.

I bet it's a "local product". How much for did you buy this?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 8, 2011)

Generic PS2 to USB converters are useful only in case of Mouse, not in case of keyboards. One should avoid using converters with keyboards all the time or he/she have to face problem like yours.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2011)

@sygeek, about 50 bucks. 

@pimpom :yep .. the shop keeper knew what he was talking about. 

@d6bmg: sigh.. I guess I need to buy a new one


----------



## Sarath (Aug 8, 2011)

Charan said:


> Hey guys, I recently upgraded my system, but I kept my old PS/2 Logitech keyboard as it is still in good condition as well as it comfortable. now coming to the point.
> 1. My motherboard doesn't have a PS/2 port.
> 2. I used a generic PS/2 to USB converter which has got ports for both Keyboard and mouse.
> 
> ...



I hope I am right in saying when I say that your KB is suffering from "ghosting"

However I have no idea as to how to solve that problem. Also if I infer correctly that KB will work quite well w/o the convertor and will be at home with a mobo with a PS2 port. Just my speculation.


----------

